# ST-E3-RT stock ... this is crazy!



## FunPhotons (Jul 3, 2012)

I've had one on backorder since they were announced at both B&H and Amazon and neither have come in. Yet smaller retailers are frequently getting stock, and charging an extra $70-$100 for the privilege of buying one. What is going on, will these ever 'be released' to the big retailers?


----------



## sixlovelylies (Jul 4, 2012)

I understand your frustration! I got so tired of waiting that I started searching every possible retailer that may have it in stock and I came across: berger-bros.com
They had it in stock (I emailed them to make sure and they replied quickly). Their price is good, fast and free shipping. Definately worth checking out. Oh and they're an authorized canon dealer, I checked on canons website


----------



## KitsVancouver (Jul 9, 2012)

Astro said:


> why would you buy that?
> buy a phottix odin instead.
> 
> ps: with the ST-E3 RT the sync time is down to 1/100s on everything except a 5D MK3 or 1D X when using radio.
> otherwise you will have some shadowing on your pictures.



I am in the same boat as the OP. I'm really curious as to why inventory is so limited. I might end up buying a 5th 600EX if the STE3 isn't available soon. 

I was considering the Phottix Odins for my 580ex IIs but in the end I'm glad I didn't because the 600EX' are so easy to use. The Canon system has a very significant advantage in that they are a closed system and don't require as much set up as an IR system or a third party RF solution. 

I still think they 600ex' are a tad expensive but I'm a believer. I sold 3 580ex II and bought 3 600ex. Very shortly after I bought a 4th and am considering a 5th (since I cant find an STE3).


----------



## sixlovelylies (Jul 12, 2012)

Astro said:


> ps: with the ST-E3 RT the sync time is down to 1/100s on everything except a 5D MK3 or 1D X when using radio.
> otherwise you will have some shadowing on your pictures.



I have both a Canon 5D Mark III and a 7D and with the 7D I can get a sync speed of 1/250 when using radio.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 12, 2012)

sixlovelylies said:


> I have both a Canon 5D Mark III and a 7D and with the 7D I can get a sync speed of 1/250 when using radio.



Maybe that's because of the smaller sensor (and shorter distance for the shutter blade to travel) for the 7D. Could it be that sync-speed is slower using 'older' FF cameras like the 5D / 5D2 (anyone have one to confirm?)


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=5743B002


----------



## xstntl (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you! Just ordered from Berger Bros and cancelled my backorder from many, many moons ago.



sixlovelylies said:


> I understand your frustration! I got so tired of waiting that I started searching every possible retailer that may have it in stock and I came across: berger-bros.com
> They had it in stock (I emailed them to make sure and they replied quickly). Their price is good, fast and free shipping. Definately worth checking out. Oh and they're an authorized canon dealer, I checked on canons website


----------



## Digirati (Aug 3, 2012)

Just got word yesterday that my ST-E3-RT shipped from B&H . I noticed it still says out of stock as they're probably still filling back-orders.


----------



## FunPhotons (Aug 6, 2012)

Digirati said:


> Just got word yesterday that my ST-E3-RT shipped from B&H . I noticed it still says out of stock as they're probably still filling back-orders.



Yup - mine shipped from B&H finally, only on order since April I believe.


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 7, 2012)

B&H still temporary out of stock....glad they're filling out shipments tho.


----------



## FunPhotons (Aug 7, 2012)

KitsVancouver said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > why would you buy that?
> ...



I absolutely love the 600 and have three. Also considered getting a fourth for on the camera control, but I really want the controller for light weight and low profile. I held off upgrading my flashes hoping that Canon would release a RF solution, glad I did. I have a single 580 which I keep in my outdoor bag as I don't want to take out a 600 while at the beach or camping. 

What do you use your fourth flash for? Three plus the controller seems maximal to me, other than for ganging.


----------



## Digirati (Aug 15, 2012)

I have 3 600's and a controller (now in hand). It's pretty slick and love the the control and ease of use - can control all flashes via the controller, as a group or each independently. Unless you're using multiples (which can be good for recycling time on fast shooting situations), I'll stick to 3 of these and invest in strobes and packs for bigger shoots or situations that require more/larger lights.



FunPhotons said:


> KitsVancouver said:
> 
> 
> > Astro said:
> ...


----------

